# Easter egg hunt in Dublin, anyone, anywhere ??



## Determined (4 Apr 2009)

I've searched the net and can only find egg hunts on in Galway and other non- dublin places. There's the chocolate factory in Walkinstown but I'm northside and it's a bit far.
I used to live in London and every year we'd head to Kew Gardens for a massive Easter egg hunt, it was such fun, just wish there was something similar here.......????


----------



## Complainer (4 Apr 2009)

If you're prepared to travel a bit (and pay the entry fee), try Glenroe Open Farm.


----------



## HazieJools (4 Apr 2009)

Hi,
Was just searching the net for easter egg hunts in Dublin and found this one, which is in Mountjoy square and is free.



[broken link removed]

Easter Egg Hunt
=========
The annual JRS (Jesuit Refugee Service) Ireland Easter Egg Hunt will take place in Mountjoy Square Park on Easter Sunday at 12.30.  There will be lots of chocolate eggs, face painting and games for children under the age of 12. 
The event is free and everyone is welcome to come along, the more the merrier.  In advance of the Egg Hunt, we are accepting donations of Easter Eggs for distribution to children living in Direct Provision Centres in Dublin City and County.  Donations can be delivered to the JRS office at 13 Gardiner Place on or before 9th April.
We look forward to seeing you on Easter Sunday.


----------



## S.L.F (5 Apr 2009)

I understand there's one in Deerpark Mount Merrion but I'm not totally sure about it.

DLRCoCo website would have info on it somewhere.


----------



## Allen (6 Apr 2009)

Airfield trust


----------



## Celtwytch (7 Apr 2009)

Cadbury's and the Make-a-Wish foundation are running one in Stillorgan Shopping Centre this Saturday:

[broken link removed]


----------



## huskerdu (7 Apr 2009)

Yes, Dun Laoghaire CC are running one in Deerpark on Sunday. 
Check out www.dlrcoco.ie

There is also one on in Farmleigh in the Phoenox Park  www.farmleigh.ie

The Airfield website will detail what Easter events they have on
www.airfield.ie


----------

